# Steinfolie empfehlenswert?



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir vor kurzem einen Folienteich gebaut, soweit ist jetzt auch alles fertig. Ich habe nun nur noch das Problem, dass auf einer Seite des Teiches das Ufer ca. 2 Meter lang recht steil ist und daher darauf nichts hält (Sand, Kies etc.). Man sieht deswegen dort die Teichfolie, was nicht so schön aussieht :?. Nun hab ich diese Steinfolie von Oase entdeckt und dachte mir dass ich diese Stelle damit kaschieren könnte. Hab schon im Forum bzgl. dieser Folie nach Meinungen gesucht, bin aber bis jetzt noch nicht recht viel schlauer was ich davon halten soll. 
Hat hier wer Erfahrungen mit der Steinfolie gemacht, ist sie zu empfehlen?
Worauf ich hierbei besonders hinaus will: Halten die aufgeklebten Steine zuverlässig oder bröckeln sie sehr schnell ab?
Wenn die Folie nicht zu empfehlen ist, wie könnte ich diesen Uferbereich sonst kaschieren, eventuell Kokosmatten?

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann, denn ich will nicht gern 'n Haufen Geld umsonst rausschmeissen...

MfG


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

hallo skalar,
ich persönlich halte von der besandeten folie gar nichts, weil sich nach kurzer zeit ein teil der steinchen verabschiedet hat. das sah dann richtig besch... aus. an deiner stelle würde ich versuchen, den bereich irgendwie anders zu verstecken. hier im forum hab ich schon diverse vorschläge zu dem thema gelesen. da muss jeder für sich entscheiden, was er will. auf jeden fall sollte die folie vor den uv-strahlen geschützt werden.
viel erfolg beim lösung-suchen   
apropos: hast du nicht ein bild von der besagten stelle?


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

danke erstmal für die Antwort!
Dass sich von der Folie vor allem im Wasser nach und nach die Steine ablösen, befürchte ich auch. Vor allem ist diese Steinfolie ja auch nicht gerade billig (würde mich ca. 100 Euro kosten), wenn sie etwas billiger wäre würd ichs ja auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen. 
Foto hab ich leider keins von der Stelle, habe keine Digitalkamera...
Irgendwie will ich halt die Folie verstecken, mir fallen als Alternative zur Steinfolie momentan nur Kokosmatten ein, welche aber leider auch nicht unbedingt toll aussehen und sich IMHO mit der Zeit zersetzen.
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen Tipp...

MfG


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Hi,

ich bin nach wie vor mit meiner im Teich hochgemauerten Wand sehr zufrieden, mir gefällts. Hab dazu lauter kleinere Steine genommen - dazu müßtest Du aber das Wasser für ein paar Tage ablassen (soweit nötig) und mit Traszement arbeiten (wie man den Zement genau schreibt weiß ich leider nimmer - ist aber wohl nicht so giftig wie die anderen)


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Hi,
von der Steinfolie halte ich gar nichts, weil (1) siehe Silke und (2) wirklich besser schaut das auch nicht aus. Ich habe bei mir mit groben Kies so steil wie möglich angeböscht und dann Pflanzen drauf gesetzt. Kokosmatten wäre bestimmt auch nicht schlecht. Da kannst du auf halber Höhe oder höher Unterwasserpflanzen festmachen (in Taschen oder Töpfen). Wenn alles stimmt,siehst du im nächsten Sommer fast keine Matten mehr.Über die Haltbarkeitsdauer weiss ich nicht Bescheid. Es sollten aber ein paar Jährchen sein.
Gruß, Eugen
PS. Hochmauern ist Geschmacksache, und Trasszement ist genauso "giftg" wie normaler Zement,er blüht nur nicht so aus und ist begrenzt wasserdicht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo Skalar,

Ich habe auch ein kleines Steilufer, das habe ich mit braunem Kunstrasen kaschiert. Ich habe ihn bei Hornbach gekauft, es ist ein relativ rauher Kunstrasen, in den ich zusätzlich über der Wasseroberfläche Sand eingerieben habe.

 Das sieht schon recht ok aus, ich werde aber noch versuchen __ Moos-Joghurt aufzubringen. Unter Wasser wird es sich bestimmt bald von selbst "begrünen". 

Im Forum findest du auch Beiträge zum Thema "Kunstrasen", auch mit Bildern. 

Und natürlich nicht zu vergessen die Ufermatte von Naturagart. Die wird auch von einigen verwendet.

Grüße
Sauserl


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2004)

hallo,

oder ganz einfach graues teichflies - wenn es bewachsen ist sieht es keiner mehr   - hauptsache die sonne kommt nicht andie folie und die wurteln finden irgendwo halt.

ist ´zumindest die billigste methode :razz: 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo Scalar,

bei mir am Teich habe ich Steinfolie und Sandfolie verlegt.

Die *Steinfolie* bei mir ist eigendlich sehr gut!Die kleinen Steine lösen sich nicht ab.

Die *Sandfolie* dagegen ist ziemlich bescheiden, der feine Sand hält nicht sehr lange.

Von der Optik her kann man sich bekanntlich nicht streiten.... jeder empfindet anders  
Mir persönlich gefällt die Steinfolie recht gut.... die Sandfolie dagegen nicht.
Deshalb bin ich froh wenn diese mal bewachsen ist  

Habe meine Folie hier gekauft....nur mal so zum Preisvergleich (Oase)

www.holzum.de


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2004)

Ich kann Thorsten, was die Steinfolie angeht, nur bestätigen.

Allerdings habe ich einen Fehler gemacht. Ich habe nicht auf die Flexibilität der Folie geachtet. Die, die ich genommen habe, ist recht steif, man sieht daher Übergänge, beim nächsten Mal würde ich darauf achten, dass die Folie weich ist.

Steine lösen sich aber von ihr überhaupt nicht ab, auch dann nicht, wenn ich mit einem Kescher über sie wische.


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2004)

*Vlies*

Hallo,

mit dem grauen Teichvlies, wie von Jürgen angeregt, wäre ich sehr vorsichtig. Meistens besteht das Vlies aus PP (polypropylen) und das Zeugs !kann! sehr giftig sein, weil es sich um ein Recyclingmaterial handelt. Das soll nur ausserhalb des Teiches zum Einsatz kommen. 
Mir ist ein Fall bekannt, da hat ein Koizüchter das PP-Vlies als Schutz unter die Steine im Teich gelegt und alle Kois sind eingegangen.
Es gibt allerdings auch jungfräuliches Vlies, aber das ist meist weiß, bzw. wie bei Naturagart weiß-grün. 
Kokosmatten haben bei mir 3 Jahre gehalten und sind dann an der Oberkante des Wassers abgerissen.

Liebe Grüße Whoopy


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2004)

hallo whoopy,

deine argumente sind nicht von der hand zu weisen.

.... aber zumindest bei meinem teich (65m²) habe ich AUF der ganzen folienoberfläche unter dem teichsubstrat eine bahn 500gr vlies.

ich habe mich aber vorher erkundigt beim hersteller - dieser bestätigte mir unbedenklichkeit - ein vorheriges ausspülen mit wasser ist aber trotzdem empfehlenswert.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,
ich will die Qualität von deinem Vlies nicht anzweifeln. Man sollte sich nur, wie du es getan hast, über die Qualität informieren.

Liebe Grüße Whoopy


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für eure Antworten!

Das mit dem grauen Vlies gefällt mir gut, allerdings schreckt mich die Aussage bzgl. der Giftigkeit wieder etwas ab. Bin mir nämlich nicht ganz sicher, in wie weit man den Auskünften der Verkäufer in Baumärkten trauen kann. Werd mich dann wohl lieber doch direkt beim Hersteller erkundigen.
@ juergen-b: weißt du zufällig noch wo du dein Vlies erworben hast? 

@ Thorsten: ich wusste gar nicht dass es zwei Typen dieser Folie gibt.
War gestern bei Dehner und habe mir die dortige Steinfolie angesehen. Bin mit dem Finger mit etwas Druck mal ein Stück drüber gefahren und dabei hab sich schon etliche Steinchen gelöst. Wird dann wohl die genannte Sandfolie sein. holzum.de ist momentan leider down, hab aber nun von OASE zwei Sorten Steinfolie gefunden:
- Steinfolie
- Stoneflex EPX
Ich tippe nun mal darauf dass Stoneflex EPX dann diese Sandfolie ist?
Hm, mal warten bis holzum.de wieder funktioniert....

Gruß


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2004)

Vlies und Folie habe ich von

www.teichvlies.de

Die liefern wirklich zügig, desweiteren sind die Versandkosten nicht hoch (und die Qualität stimmt!!)


----------

